# A few trail cam pics



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Yesterday afternoon I looked out back and saw a really nice buck at the feeder. I pulled the card this morning hoping he was on there but no luck for some reason. Just a few of the pics I thought were interesting. There's a smaller buck in one of the pics with a pretty odd rack that is growing the wrong direction.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks like he broke the antler, but it's still hanging on. He'll be easy to ID.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Looks like your feeding a family of ***** as well. That gets expensive...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Yep, the one picture that I can really zoom in on it's not hanging on there by much. I'm surprised it's still there actually.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Misdirection said:


> Looks like your feeding a family of ***** as well. That gets expensive...
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Indeed it is getting expensive to feed those suckers. I put the wire cage around the feeder but they are still getting into the plate. The grease on the poles works for a couple days and then they are back to the buffet in no time. Going to get the live trap out next.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I think your in better shape than my friend. He got this on his trail cam this morning out by his feeder. He lives out in NJ.


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Bob,

nice pics, my cameras will go out in a couple of weeks.

The ***** are always an issue and one I haven't solved yet. I am thinking of making a secondary cage to make it impossible for them to reach the spinner plate


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Misdirection said:


> I think your in better shape than my friend. He got this on his trail cam this morning out by his feeder. He lives out in NJ.
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I wish we had some bears in SE Ohio where I hunt. I would love to watch them.


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

my dad shot a smaller buck about 7 or 8 years ago with a rack like the one in the pic it looked as if it was broken early but stayed on and the buck rubbed the velvet off he got it mounted because it was odd.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Kim, it's hard to see in the pics but I put chicken wire around the feeder hoping it would stop the ****. No such luck. I was concerned with making sure the corn would fly through the cage and used wire with too big of holes I guess. Little suckers can still get their paws through the wire. I have tons of pics of them. One guy climbs up and the rest just wait for the corn to start dropping. lol

big fish, I might do the same thing if his racks stays on.


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

Nice pics I'm sure you'll come across another beast this year. I'd take that bear over the ***** any day


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

treytd32 said:


> Nice pics I'm sure you'll come across another beast this year. I'd take that bear over the ***** any day


My friends bear was back. He said he went out in his back yard and there it was about 20 yards away...nice big bear...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I got a pic of this guy back in July. Of course he's safe in the middle of Cincy


----------

